# Monica Dennington



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 27, 2011)

Have any of you seen this video?

YouTube - Calling All Calvinists: A Call To Repentance


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes. This is consistent with various heresies that she teaches. Her "ministry" is a sad example of what happens when 1 Timothy 2 isn't heeded.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 27, 2011)

The irony in this call for a repentance from "quarreling" is that the Remonstrants were the ones who were .... well, the remonstrants.


----------

